# Some Ibanez LACS FR's..



## Rojne (Dec 2, 2012)

Fuck me, just came across this when I was searching for FR models..







It's Magnus Olsson's LACS FR, looks so damn good.. I want one, I think you guys want one too! 

EDIT: Found another one of his..


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 2, 2012)

Absolutely ridiculous. I will cry now.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Dec 2, 2012)

Rojne said:


> I think you guys want one too!



Yup. 

Not a fan of their current FR offerings, but I would definitely take one like that!


----------



## dschonn (Dec 2, 2012)

Pretty cool, but look to much like an axis, which I´d prefer.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 2, 2012)

Those are not the same guitar bodies, what's the story behind that? They are both dead sexy though, holy crap...


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 2, 2012)

That green one! DAMN!


----------



## Rojne (Dec 2, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Those are not the same guitar bodies, what's the story behind that?



Hmm, I can't seem to understand the question?

He has two LACS FR's, different spec's and all.. not the same in that way!
And from looking on the size of the bodies they look the same to me! :S


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Dec 2, 2012)

they are killer!!! the green one is supremely drool worthy!!!


rich


----------



## Rojne (Dec 2, 2012)

rty13ibz98 said:


> they are killer!!! the green one is supremely drool worthy!!!
> 
> 
> rich



They looks so great, Ibanez should make something like this with their FR production-series!


----------



## bob123 (Dec 2, 2012)

Rojne said:


> Hmm, I can't seem to understand the question?
> 
> He has two LACS FR's, different spec's and all.. not the same in that way!
> And from looking on the size of the bodies they look the same to me! :S




Not talking about the body shape, the guitars have obviously different routing patterns, knob and switch pattern, and the humbucker routes are not the same. I didn't notice Ibanez changed those around, is all. It's not drastic or anything.


----------



## Rojne (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah, now I see.. the p-up routing's doesn't look the same, but the knob-placement looks identical in my eyes!

Don't know about why their different actually!


----------



## JoeyBTL (Dec 2, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Not talking about the body shape, the guitars have obviously different routing patterns, knob and switch pattern, and the humbucker routes are not the same. I didn't notice Ibanez changed those around, is all. It's not drastic or anything.



 These are guitars made in their custom shop. Not production models.


----------



## infernalservice (Dec 2, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Not talking about the body shape, the guitars have obviously different routing patterns, knob and switch pattern, and the humbucker routes are not the same. I didn't notice Ibanez changed those around, is all. It's not drastic or anything.



Isn't that the point of a custom instrument? Chances are one has dimarzio pickups with triangle tabs and the other has squared tabs. If anything I would say that just backs up the attention to detail on these badass looking FR's.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 2, 2012)

Those are both killer


----------



## MikeH (Dec 2, 2012)

The FR has been on my GAS list for so long. These just push it over the edge. Those are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 2, 2012)

These remind me of Music Man Axis' and Evh Wolfgangs. Super sweet!


----------



## tompa909 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hot damn...those are amazing.


----------



## Rojne (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah, my GAS just began for an FR... and really hard too!


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 2, 2012)

Who is that Magnus Olsson guy? I want his guitars.


----------



## WillDfx (Dec 2, 2012)

Damn, sheds a whole new light on what the FR model could be. I've played a few of the original FR prestiges and they were all killer.


----------



## infernalservice (Dec 2, 2012)

shitsøn;3296613 said:


> Who is that Magnus Olsson guy? I want his guitars.



Isn't he a worlds strongest man competitor?


----------



## Rojne (Dec 2, 2012)

shitsøn;3296613 said:


> Who is that Magnus Olsson guy? I want his guitars.



He's a Swedish guitarist who does a lot of clinics and such, pretty skilled and got loads of Nice guitars!



infernalservice said:


> Isn't he a worlds strongest man competitor?



Well, yeah thats the other Olsson! Haha


----------



## Bigfan (Dec 2, 2012)

Guys:

:: Magnus Olsson 2008 ::


----------



## Alex_IBZ (Dec 2, 2012)

It's so absolutely Van Halen-ish  and I like it!


----------



## BlackStar7 (Dec 2, 2012)

I swear that the sole reason Ibanez creates these is to torment me. Why do you so love the taste of my sweet, sweet tears, Ibanez?


----------



## Rojne (Dec 3, 2012)

Some more..










 think Im going to build a FR body for my RG! yes!


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Dec 3, 2012)

man.......THAT GREEN ONE!!!!
i remember when magnus got the red one made and he was talking about it on jemsite. i commented on how much like the RG3120 it was. that green one is divine, though!!! it reminds me a lot of the the old blues saraceno samick signatures, but of better quality i'm sure. i love the FR line, but the current/production options are nowhere in this arena. therefore, i can't justify spending money on them. that green one is a piece of art and taste. i am insanely jealous over it.


rich


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 3, 2012)

That green one would look sweet as hell with a natural maple, Ibby reversed headstock.


----------



## Rojne (Dec 3, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> That green one would look sweet as hell with a natural maple, Ibby reversed headstock.



Man.. I thought of that yesterday!

Ibanez really have to take something like this into production!!!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 3, 2012)

Agreed! It's nice to see a non-RG body that isn't crazy out there too, it does look similar to the EBMM Axis but it's different enough and doesn't look bizarrely proportioned like some singlecut/Axis-variants do...


----------



## Steve_U1S (Dec 3, 2012)

Lack of pickup rings is what's accentuating the pickup routing shapes =]

... and a very nice touch; the one thing I'd change if I could on my FR2620DBS...

(though the idea of an LoPro or EdgePro on one too... very tasty... especially since my FR is my ONLY non-trem guitar save for the classical and the bass...)


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Dec 3, 2012)

The FRs in this thread are such a huge improvement over this:






I have no doubt they play wonderfully but the non-custom offerings, to me, are hideous.


----------



## Fiction (Dec 3, 2012)

I know this is really shallow, but that guy does not suit those classy guitars


----------



## JoeyBTL (Dec 3, 2012)

More Ibanez's I would buy, but they'll never make


----------



## bob123 (Dec 3, 2012)

infernalservice said:


> Isn't that the point of a custom instrument? Chances are one has dimarzio pickups with triangle tabs and the other has squared tabs. If anything I would say that just backs up the attention to detail on these badass looking FR's.



That would be fine, were it a "true" custom, but even on LACS, Ibanez still usually goes with one common mold to go off of. That said, they both have "triangle tabbed" dimarzios. Not a big deal, just something that caught my eye and is unusual for LACS.


----------



## Rojne (Dec 3, 2012)

Fiction said:


> I know this is really shallow, but that guy does not suit those classy guitars



Maybe not, but his playing does!


----------



## avenger (Dec 3, 2012)

TIIIIIIIIGHHHHT


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 3, 2012)

Those are sexy... The regular Ibby headstock kinda bothers me on those, though.


----------



## Rojne (Dec 3, 2012)

The headstock would look a bit better reversed.. or maybe a Reversed Talman head?


----------



## s4tch (Dec 3, 2012)

Until now, I've been gasing so hard for this:






...but it would look a tad better without that pickguard and with a maple board. These green and red/brown/whatever LACS things are just beyond words.


----------



## Rojne (Dec 4, 2012)

A more traditional one..


----------

